# working k9 yearly vaccinations



## victoria sutter (Oct 7, 2013)

hello I have a year old working boxer(service dog and tracking and agility) she is also comeing up on her yearly vaccinations. But besides of rabies required by law, im unsure if she even needs anything else.. may be just a booster this year then she will be good for a couple years. been reading all the new yearly vaccination studys that have been comeing out .i don't know any suggestions? keep in mind she is a working k9 so we are is outside working in all kinds of places and we travel. We have a few big trips coming up this year out of the state.
She just recently turned a year old and had gotten all her puppy shots except the one at 6 weeks she was still nurseing and with her mother and father and brother till 10 weeks old.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Please don't forget your intro/bio at http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f20/

Thank you!


----------



## Elaine Matthys (May 18, 2008)

I don't know anyone that still does annual shots. Once they get their shots right after a year of age, they are pretty much good to go. Some people will do titers, some will never vax again - other than rabies, and some do the middle of the road thing of vax every three years. Rabies, you have to go with what your locality requires you to have.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

re: "don't know anyone....."

are you talking about dogs in the states ?
different places, different laws

in japan you will get notices in the mail to get your required annual rabies booster..... if you don't want to keep getting the notices you can report that your dog is dead. it sometimes complicates later vet care but i have a few vets who will work on dead dogs  

it will also prevent you from entering a dog park when shot records are reviewed, although i doubt many working dog owners would ever consider taking their dog to a dog park 
- over here, we have some really nice lay outs where you can isolate a single dog from the rest of the idiot dogs, so i have to bribe the staff to allow a dead dog to enter 
- the strict entry requirements are a GOOD thing imo

...they are strict here and that is probably one reason why japan is declared a rabies free country


----------



## Elaine Matthys (May 18, 2008)

I did say that rabies is given as often as your locality requires. I don't know anyone that gives the other vaxes on an annual basis. Lots of places here require proof of current rabies vax, but it's rare for anyone to actually check.


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

Occasionally you may go to a seminar that requires other vaccines besides rabies. I went to one last year that required the whole gamut. Fortunately they accepted my having "given' her the vaccs myself rather than requiring vet paperwork. 

Since we are out in the woods a lot I give my dog rattlesnake vacc yearly. My vet doesnt like the lyme vacc so we dont give it. I did give my dog lepto vacc 2 years ago when we went to the east coast. Lepto is diff in diff parts of the country so she would have had no protection against their strain of lepto.

But I don't do the regular yearly vaccs.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Victoria
it's a complex subject; one size doesn't fit all. anyone should realize the world is a healthier place due to vaccinations and that should apply to our animals too.
in the navy i had NO choices ... i had shots for diseases i never heard of, and my shot record was larger than my medical record. and i still managed to catch malaria :-(
...and we know even less about dogs :-(

i'm glad some people are looking deeper into canine vax rqmnts, but it's still an ongoing process and far from definitive.

- do your homework and get educated, make your decisions ... and then take your chances

...it's not like choosing a dog food because you read that it worked great for someone else's dog


----------



## Annamarie Somich (Jan 7, 2009)

I follow Dr. Jean Dodd's Vaccination Schedule 2012

*Canine Vaccination Protocol*
9 - 10 Weeks Old: 
Distemper + Parvovirus, MLV (e.g. Intervet Progard Puppy DPV, now renamed Nobivac DPV, when Merck and Intervet merged)
14 Weeks Old:
Same as above
16 - 18 Weeks Old (optional):
Same as above (optional)
20 weeks or older, if allowable by law:
Rabies
1 Year Old:
Distemper + Parvovirus,MLV (optional = titer)
1+ Years Old: 
Rabies, killed 3-year product (give 3-4 weeks apart from distemper/parvovirus booster)

Dr. Jean Dodd 's Blog that discusses dealing with traveling and going into "hot spots".
http://drjeandoddspethealthresource.tumblr.com/tagged/vaccines#.Um-6gb0o7X4

I you are dealing with lepto and lyme, etc, I would recommend that you read the details of her findings plus research what is going on in that geographic area.

Also, pay attention to following rabies vaccination protocols for LEGAL reasons in case your dog gets into a sticky situation. If you travel, I don't know if you are required to follow that state's legal protocol or if it defers to your resident state. For example in Texas, the dog must first be vaccinated for rabies 1 year apart to the calendar date before going to a 3 year schedule to the calendar date, even if you use a 3 year vaccine for that first shot.

Also, research ahead of any issues before you travel., even tick and parasite diseases. There have been some world schH trials where competitors went into hot spots and their dogs got sick and a few even died. 

Now of course this schedule limits me from using most boarding and grooming facilities. Also, I have learned to stand firm with vets who are old fashioned and still want to follow an annual vaccination schedule.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Google "canine vaccination requirements" and you will get a screenful of sites to troll through. Educate yourself. 

There are 2 types of vaccines: Core and Non-Core. The Core is what you should get, the Non-core are ones you might want to get or consider getting depending on your situation. 

The core vaccines are Distemper, Canine Parvo, Canine Adenovirus, and Rabies

The non-core are everything else.

After the initial recommended puppy vaccination schedule all core vaccines are on a 3 year schedule, however some are documented at lasting longer.

Some my vet recommended I get but turned down because I considered them a waste of money based on the odds of my dogs getting the disease or the severity of the condition if they did get it (mild and self limiting). Also if you are comfortable giving your own vaccinations, many you can order through the mail and give yourself.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

I think the holistic only types don't vaccinate their dogs period. I don't know what happens if their puppy gets parvo which is extremely common where I live.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ben Thompson said:


> I think the holistic only types don't vaccinate their dogs period. I don't know what happens if their puppy gets parvo which is extremely common where I live.


A few, yes.

I think it's far more common that holistic vets recommend minimal vax protocols, probably similar to Dodds or Schultz (but with some of the non-core vax discussed with the vet so the protocol can be adjusted for local or even individual exposure).

There has been a major shift in dog-vax protocols pretty much across the board over the last ten years, though, including the AVMA .... not to the tune of what I think of as minimal vax, but certainly adjusting downward the repetitions of vax.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Here's a pretty good discussion out of UC Davis:

http://www.vetmed.ucdavis.edu/vmth/...edicine/newsletters/vaccination_protocols.cfm


Of course, like Dodds, UC is in California. But the linked article does talk about geographic distribution and the dog's lifestyle with regard to considering non-core vax.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> A few, yes.
> 
> I think it's far more common that holistic vets recommend minimal vax protocols, probably similar to Dodds or Schultz (but with some of the non-core vax discussed with the vet so the protocol can be adjusted for local or even individual exposure).
> 
> There has been a major shift in dog-vax protocols pretty much across the board over the last ten years, though, including the AVMA .... not to the tune of what I think of as minimal vax, but certainly adjusting downward the repetitions of vax.


 Last I heard Leerburg will not sell a pup to anyone unless they agree to not vaccinate and pup must be fed a all natural diet. I would rather not vaccinate anymore after the dog is 1 year old but I don't mind having blood drawn yearly to test and vaccinate if they need a booster.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes, I do only the required rabies with my adult dogs.


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

One of my volunteers who is a vet doesnt recommend Parvo vacc in an adult dog if it has received puppy Parvo vacc. She says shes never seen parvo in an adult dog that has been vaccinated as a pup. I am sure that an adult dog can get it too bit what is significant about her statement is that shes a very traditional vet. Its nice to see changes in mind set even with the traditional vets. (Altho I am slowly changing her over to a more holistic viewpoint. Lol)


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

mel boschwitz said:


> One of my volunteers who is a vet doesnt recommend Parvo vacc in an adult dog if it has received puppy Parvo vacc. She says shes never seen parvo in an adult dog that has been vaccinated as a pup. I am sure that an adult dog can get it too bit what is significant about her statement is that shes a very traditional vet. Its nice to see changes in mind set even with the traditional vets. (Altho I am slowly changing her over to a more holistic viewpoint. Lol)


I've heard the same thing about about Parvo really being a puppy condition but if you are dealing with someone who DIDN"T vacc then you might have a serious and potentially expensive problem later down the road. Was catching up on the vacc updates, in anticipation of my new puppy, and AAHA says that if the pup got the shots they recommend re-vac at 3 years although the next column over it says you get an immune response for at least 5 years. So take that however you want....lol

I just wish the cost for getting a titer was less than it is. Just did the FAVN titer and that sucker cost me $175.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Sarah Platts said:


> I just wish the cost for getting a titer was less than it is. Just did the FAVN titer and that sucker cost me $175.


 I think the vets have a lot of bills, the building, the staff, themselves, the college loans, their own families its just endless.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

mel boschwitz said:


> One of my volunteers who is a vet doesnt recommend Parvo vacc in an adult dog if it has received puppy Parvo vacc. She says shes never seen parvo in an adult dog that has been vaccinated as a pup. I am sure that an adult dog can get it too bit what is significant about her statement is that shes a very traditional vet. Its nice to see changes in mind set even with the traditional vets. (Altho I am slowly changing her over to a more holistic viewpoint. Lol)


Interesting!! Anyone known a adult dog to get parvo? Must be pretty rare...



Ben Thompson said:


> I think the vets have a lot of bills, the building, the staff, themselves, the college loans, their own families its just endless.


Hell Yeah! running a buisness like theirs would at times be expensive but the cost of living is expensive.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I reciently started in a K9 Nose Work class with my six yr old GSD. Other then rabies he hasn't had a vaccination since his puppy shots so I had to get a titer test in order to attend. The titer test showed him to still be completely covered for Parvo and Distemper.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

if you can find a vet that carries the new in house titer snap tests for DHPP - 

which, granted, aren't common yet - 

I think I read the recommended cost for them is like $40-60. titer costs will continue to go down as vaccine protocols continue to change.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

I am not so sure the cost of titers will come down. I guess it depends on the vet and their bills. I noticed with my vet that when the protocols changed to 3 year most of their costs increased across the board. Guess they have to make up the revenue someway now that they are giving less of those vaccines which are heavily marked up to begin with.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I paid $100 for titers on one dog. They sent it out.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

pros/cons of titers
those who think titer testing solves all problems should probably read this too :
http://vetmedicine.about.com/od/vaccinations/a/FALC_vacctiters.htm


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

rick smith said:


> pros/cons of titers
> those who think titer testing solves all problems should probably read this too :
> http://vetmedicine.about.com/od/vaccinations/a/FALC_vacctiters.htm



I found that site when I was thinking about doing the titers. The good and bad is simply if the titers come back negative it doesn't mean your dog is/isn't still protected but you would then have to get the shots in order to comply with doing anything with organizations that require shots/titers.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Annamarie Somich said:


> I follow Dr. Jean Dodd's Vaccination Schedule 2012
> 
> *Canine Vaccination Protocol*
> 9 - 10 Weeks Old:
> ...


This! And if you have any questions do not hesitate to send Dr. Dodds an email. She is wonderful and will definitely get back to you.


----------



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

Victoria, the information below, which I am about to post under its own thread, may answer your question.

[SIZE=+1]*Dr. Karen Becker's article & interview with Dr. W. Jean Dodds on veterinary antibody titers*: http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...mail&utm_content=art1&utm_campaign=20131104Z1

_"_[/SIZE]_[SIZE=+1]Dr. Dodds explained that certain diseases produce what we call 'sterile immunity.' Those diseases include distemper, parvo, and hepatitis in dogs, and panleukopenia in cats. When an animal is exposed to these diseases and recovers, or is vaccinated properly against them, the animal becomes immunized. .... [/SIZE]__[SIZE=+1]When an animal is properly vaccinated and becomes immunized, he receives sterile immunity, which is long lasting -- a minimum of seven to nine years, to a maximum of lifetime immunity -- as measured by titer tests. This means the pet cannot become infected, nor will he shed the virus should he be exposed."

"T[/SIZE]__[SIZE=+1]here are antibody titer levels, and there are things called immune memory cells, which remain for a lifetime. Even with low titer values following vaccination, pets may still be protected for up to a year or even longer by immune memory cells...[/SIZE]_[SIZE=+1]_Dr. Dodds explains that she’s not overly worried about a low distemper titer unless the pet is around wildlife. She does worry about parvo. If a parvo titer comes back negative on an ELISA and positive on an IFA, again, the results go to the animal’s vet so he or she can make the judgment call. But Dr. Dodds does discourage vets from delivering combination vaccines and recommends instead a single parvovirus vaccine booster. Single-agent vaccines are significantly less stressful to the body immunologically."_

*Dr. W. Jean Dodds videotaped interview on veterinary titers* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQrh34kHB7s .
[/SIZE]


----------

